# MIt JavaScript className von einem HTML-Tag ändern



## mbecker (30. Dezember 2005)

Hey ,

ich möchte gerne mit Hilfe von JavaScript den Class-Namen eines Html-Tags verändern. So soll ein Link beim Anklicken den Class-Namen "ava" erhalten, die anderen 3 Links in der Liste sollen dann aber keiner Class zugeordnet sein:

Der Html-Code:

```
<ul id="navlist">
        <li id="topic">Search:</li>
	<li><a href="#" class="ava">Web</a></li>
	<li><a href="#">Pics</a></li>
	<li><a href="#">Partys</a></li>
	<li><a href="#">Forum</a></li>
	<li><a href="#">Blog</a></li>
</ul>
```

Ich hab jetzt schon einigermaßen Lange im Netz geuscht, jedoch nichts passendes gefunden (nur versch. CSS-Style-Switcher, die aber für mich nicht in Betracht kommen).

Würde mich über Antworten, weiterführende Links, Meinungen, wie man das am besten realisieren kann freuen 

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus !


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Dezember 2005)

Du könntest in den Links eine Funktion aufrufen.
Als Parameter übergibst du der Funktion den Link als Object (per *this*)

In der Funktion gehst du in einer Schleife alle Links durch, und änderst ihr Attribute *className* insofern:

Wenn das übergebene Objekt identisch ist mit dem aktuellen Link, auf den die Schleife zeigt: in *"ava"*

andernfalls : in *""*(also eine leere Zeichenkette)

...das wars schon


----------

